#  Vorstellungen >   Muskelkrämpfe!!! >

## Marianne

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe starke Probleme mit Muskelkrämpfen. Ich war bereits bei meiner Ärztin, die eine Blutprobe genommen hat und mir mitteilte, dass meine Werte alle gut sind. Jedoch sind meine Muskelkrämpfe davon nicht weg und meine Ärztin scheint sich nicht wirklich dafür zu interessieren. Ich habe fast täglich Krämpfe in den Waden. Und ab und zu verkrampft sich der Muskel beim Husten (keine Ahnung welcher Muskel das ist, vermute Zwergfell?!?). Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?  
Vielen Dank und lieben Gruß

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hast du es mal mit Magnesium probiert? Das hilft meinem Mann, der auch unter Krämpfen in den Muskeln litt.

----------


## Marianne

Nehme täglich Magnesium, 350 mg. Es hilft ein bisschen, aber nicht wirklich.

----------


## dreamchaser

Eine eindeutige Antwort wird dir ein Neurologe geben können: er kann die Muskelaktivität messen und damit schauen was los ist. Dann kann man die Ursache nachschauen und ggf. behandeln.
Ich möchte dich ja nicht in einem Ecke drängen, aber ich hatte eine Patientin, die zu uns kam mit starken Muskelkrämpfen, in der Neurologie konnten in den Auszeichnungen keine Krämpfe gesehen werden und auch die Blutwerte waren ok. Letztendlich stellte sich hier eine psychische Ursache für die Beschwerden heraus - aber wir haben ja vorher erst alles organische abgeklärt.

----------


## ess*thetik

> Hallo zusammen, 
> ich habe starke Probleme mit Muskelkrämpfen. Ich war bereits bei meiner Ärztin, die eine Blutprobe genommen hat und mir mitteilte, dass meine Werte alle gut sind. Jedoch sind meine Muskelkrämpfe davon nicht weg und meine Ärztin scheint sich nicht wirklich dafür zu interessieren. Ich habe fast täglich Krämpfe in den Waden. Und ab und zu verkrampft sich der Muskel beim Husten (keine Ahnung welcher Muskel das ist, vermute Zwergfell?!?). Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?  
> Vielen Dank und lieben Gruß

 Hallo Marianne,  
hatte ich auch vor ca 3 Monaten! Ständige Muskelkrämpfe (tagsüber und auch beim schlafen), habe dann eine Creme mit Schwefel benützt 3-4 mal am Tag, die speziell für Kochen, Gelenke, Muskeln, Knorpeln gut ist! 
Und zusätzlich in form von nahrungsergänzung habe ich die Schwefel-Kapseln dazugenommen! Und nach 2-3 Tagen waren die Muskelkrämpfe so gut wie weg und die Kapseln habe ich zu Ende genommen!Und seit ca. 1 Monat habe ich gar keine Krämpfe mehr.... 
Wünsche dir alles gute und das deine Krämpfe bald ganz weg sind! :zl_good_luck_cut:  
beste Grüße 
Lina

----------


## katzograph

An Marianne, 
bis es geklärt ist, woher Deine Muskelkrämpfe kommen, ein alter Trick bei Wadenkrämpfen : Mit dem Bein, das gerade den Krampf hat, auf die Zehenspitzen stellen und dabei das Bein belasten, also das Gewicht auf dieses Bein verlagern. Ein bißchen "Wippen" auf dem Bein hilft, den Krampf schnell zu beseitigen.
Ist auf Dauer natürlich keine Lösung, aber für den Augenblick..... 
Gruß
katzograph

----------

